# Hello!!



## Debra1980 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey everyone! I'm Debra, just an average girl. I'm 38 years old, single and I have two sons. I like all sorts of things. Movies, traveling and just generally having a good time. Hope yall make me feel at home!!:grin2::smile2:


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Respectfully, why are you posting in Talk About Marriage?

Are there any forum related issues, or do you have other reasons for posting?


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

What marital/relationship concerns can we help you with?

Welcome to TAM. 

PS- This isn’t a dating site if that is what you are looking for.


----------

